

Enhancing Data Visualization with SVG Filters - enoex1
http://vasir.net/blog/data-visualization/enhancing-data-visualization-with-svg-filters

======
doug1001
the author suggests using the blur filter (if you don't know SVG, it's exactly
what you think it is) in quantitative plots to show uncertainty (error). This
is great idea, as evidenced by the couple of examples he gives.

